# soft tissue ultrasound WHAT cpt?



## kviolet (Aug 21, 2015)

?  Other Procedure
 soft tissue ultrasound

Preparation:
Patient was placed in the right lateral decub The procedure site was prepped with.

Additional Comments: 
?  Additional Comments: Focused bedside soft tissue ultrasound performed by dr x
Indication: diagnose and localize abscess vs cellulitis vs mass
Using the high-frequency probe, the area of induration was localized and seen to be superficial and contain hypochoic debris.  Color flow was applied to evaluate for adjacent vessels and did not demonstrate internal flow.  
Images were archived in digital format. Patient was informed of limited nature of this exam and need for appropriate follow-up. Confirmatory or more comprehensive ultrasound was ordered/performed by department of radiology.


----------



## kak6 (Sep 16, 2015)

you cannot code this without first knowing what body area the soft tissue is located in.


----------

